# Schaltschrankbilder



## Oliver (2 August 2008)

... einer Kat. "Schaltschrankbilder"

Da kann man gegenseitig geplante und gebaute Schaltschränke und Klemmkästen sowie Bedienpulte zur Schau stellen. Und vielleicht gegenseitig etwas abschauen !


----------



## hhbjörn (2 August 2008)

zeigt her eure schränke


----------



## Oliver (2 August 2008)

By Magarete



By Magarete



By Magarete



By Magarete


----------



## Markus (2 August 2008)

1. scheiss topctitel - ich mache das mal etwas aussagefähiger...
2. was sind das für furchtbare fabren? 
3. hier ein par bilder die gerade auf meinem desktop rumlagen, sind alles schränke von uns...


----------



## Markus (2 August 2008)

noch einer, mal ausnahmsweise ein fertiger...


----------



## Oliver (2 August 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> 1. scheiss topctitel - ich mache das mal etwas aussagefähiger...
> 2. was sind das für furchtbare fabren?
> 3. hier ein par bilder die gerade auf meinem desktop rumlagen, sind alles schränke von uns...




Die raben waren von einem unserer Kunden vorgegeben.
rot - Einspeisefeld
grün - allgemeine Handhabungszellen
grau - trocknungstechnik
.....

Ist nicht schlecht das Konzept, da weiß man in SS Raum gleich welche Farbe der Schrank haben muss den man sucht !


----------



## Question_mark (2 August 2008)

*Irgendwie das falsche Unterforum, oder nicht ?*

Hallo,



			
				Oliver schrieb:
			
		

> Was haltet Ihr von einer Kat. "Schaltschrankbilder"



Also gleich eine eigene Kategorie für Bilder von Schaltschränken halte ich für völlig daneben. Aber es gibt immerhin noch die Kategorie "Schaltschrankbau", da ist dieser Fred besser plaziert als im Stammtisch ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Ralle (2 August 2008)

*Ooooch ne*

Jetzt bin ich ja direkt froh, daß den Bereich "Schwanzvergleich" damals keiner wörtlich genommen hat. *ROFL* Die Fotos wären sicher legendär geworden .


----------



## Question_mark (2 August 2008)

*Schieb das doch einfach rüber ..*

Hallo,



			
				Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Die Fotos wären sicher legendär geworden



Die Fotos wären aber auf jeden Fall im SV passend zum Titel des Unterforums  zugeordnet gewesen. Die Bilder von Schaltschränken kannst Du ja ruhig in den Bereich "Schaltschrankbau" rüberschieben, oder ???

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Oliver (3 August 2008)

Schiebt es hin wo ihr wollt !

:icon_evil:


----------



## Lipperlandstern (3 August 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> 1. scheiss topctitel - ich mache das mal etwas aussagefähiger...
> 2. was sind das für furchtbare fabren?
> 3. hier ein par bilder die gerade auf meinem desktop rumlagen, sind alles schränke von uns...


 

Sind das oben Bremswiderstande ????? Die gehoren auf das Dach


----------



## wincc (3 August 2008)

=)  vll steht der schaltschrank im keller und er muss geheizt werden ==)


----------



## Ralle (3 August 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Die Fotos wären aber auf jeden Fall im SV passend zum Titel des Unterforums  zugeordnet gewesen. Die Bilder von Schaltschränken kannst Du ja ruhig in den Bereich "Schaltschrankbau" rüberschieben, oder ???
> 
> ...



Na gut, qm, ich will mal einem Weinkrampf deinerseits vorbeugen !


----------



## Markus (3 August 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Sind das oben Bremswiderstande ????? Die gehoren auf das Dach


 
ne das sieht scheisse aus, und es ist ne verdammt staubige umgebung...
ist doch kein problem, kommt eben ein 2,5kw klimagerät in die tür...


----------



## jabba (3 August 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Sind das oben Bremswiderstande ????? Die gehoren auf das Dach


 
Jaja,
da sieht mannes wieder. Erst schreien die Leute nach IP54 und Höher, bemängeln jede Verschraubung usw. Dann siehst Du einen Bremswiderstand IP20 mit bis zu 750V Gleichspannung :sb7: auf dem Dach. Wenns möglich ist direkt unter der Sprinkleranlage...


----------



## Safety (3 August 2008)

*Gelb*

Schöne Schaltschränke baut Ihr nur die komischen gelben Relais stören mich.
Spaß!!!!!

Duck und Weg

Safety


----------



## Maxl (4 August 2008)

ein paar Bildchen kann ich auch anbieten
Schaltschrank 1 ist brandaktuell, Schaltschrank 2 von 2004, Schaltschrank 3 von 2000
Von den meisten anderen gibts keine ordentlichen Übersichtsfotos (nur so 1 Feld oder 1 halbes mit Details)

Wie man sieht, sind die roten Ringer doch sehr dominat in unseren Anlagen. Aber es kommt auch was anderes zum Einsatz (muss mal zusehen, ob ich da auch Fotos auftreibe)


----------



## Maxl (4 August 2008)

und noch ein paar (dass ein anderer Antriebshersteller auch noch zum Zug kommt)


----------



## Oliver (4 August 2008)

Sehen gut aus deine Schränke !


----------



## Maxl (4 August 2008)

jabba schrieb:


> Jaja,
> da sieht mannes wieder. Erst schreien die Leute nach IP54 und Höher, bemängeln jede Verschraubung usw. Dann siehst Du einen Bremswiderstand IP20 mit bis zu 750V Gleichspannung :sb7: auf dem Dach. Wenns möglich ist direkt unter der Sprinkleranlage...


Da steckt natürlich ein gewisses Maß Wahrheit dran. Allerdings bauen wir Bremswiderstande genauso meist aufm Schaltschrankdach auf. Ausnahme sind Anlagen, die unmittelbar in Räumen mit hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit oder feuchter Umgebung laufen (z.B. Metallzerspanung, Skiproduktion) - hier kommen entweder reine Ein-/Rückspeiseeinheiten zum Einsatz, oder die Bremswiderstände werden in die klimatisierten Schaltschränke gesetzt (speziell in China).

mfg Maxl


----------



## Maxl (4 August 2008)

Oliver schrieb:


> Sehen gut aus deine Schränke !


zum glück hab ich die nicht bauen müssen 

mein bislang letzter war der da (2000)


----------



## Markus (4 August 2008)

@maxl
da sind soviele sps-racks und klemmen...
aber auch die vielen fu´s...

... geht das nicht "dezentraler"?
also zumindes bei den e/a?

aber sons schon geil, mein favorit es der der zu 90% aus kupfer besteht - so muss das sein, um großen spass zu haben braucht man große ströme...


----------



## edi (4 August 2008)

@ alle Bilder Einsteller

Werden in euren Schränken die 24 V Verdrahtung, Bus und die Leistungsverdrahtung (400 V) bzw Steuerspannung 230 V im selben Vedrahtungskanal geführt ? Es *scheint* zumindest in manchen Schränken so zu sein .
Wie handhabt ihr das bezüglich EMV ?


----------



## Maxl (4 August 2008)

edi schrieb:


> @ alle Bilder Einsteller
> 
> Werden in euren Schränken die 24 V Verdrahtung, Bus und die Leistungsverdrahtung (400 V) bzw Steuerspannung 230 V im selben Vedrahtungskanal geführt ? Es *scheint* zumindest in manchen Schränken so zu sein .
> Wie handhabt ihr das bezüglich EMV ?


Antwort: ja
gut schirmen (wo es notwendig bzw. vorgeschrieben ist), Erdungsbänder zur Verbindung von Montageplatten verwenden, ansonsten wie immer bei EMV - solange es keine Probleme gibt....................


----------



## Maxl (4 August 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> @maxl
> da sind soviele sps-racks und klemmen...
> aber auch die vielen fu´s...
> ... geht das nicht "dezentraler"?
> also zumindes bei den e/a?


 das ist bei uns immer so ne Sache. Der Schaltschrank mit den 4 400er-Racks stamt aus dem Jahr 2000, der zuständige Projektleiter ist heute noch kein Freund der Dezentralisierung (der verwendet lieber 65-adrige Steuerkabel Ölflex 810 welche durch 2 Schleppketten gehen ohne Zwischenstecker ) - auch bei 1600 IOs

Bei den anderen beiden Schränken, wo es 2 Racks zu sehen gibt, gehöre diese jeweils zu verschiedenen Steuerungen
Im Schaltschrank Nr. 6 sind das 2 x Sinumerik, wobei die EAs überwiegend für kleine Bedienpulte und kleine Klemmkästen sowie Dinge die sich Schaltschrankintern abspielen da sind Der Rest ist dezentral aufgebaut.
Beim Schrank Nr. 4 ist eine Sinumerik und eine S7-300 verbaut - wobei wir Sinumerik Safety-integrated im Einsatz haben - und auch dementsprechend EAs zentral dafür benötigt werden. Dezentral hängen an dem Schrank etwa 80 Profibus-Teilnehmer (wobei insgesamt 10 Stränge kreuz und quer durch die Anlage gehen), davon etwa 10 SEW Movimot.

Die Dezentralisierung von Umrichtern haben wir wieder weitgehend eingestellt, da es einerseits meist schwierig ist, die großen "Kemmkästen" unterzubringen - und zwar so dass man noch vernünftig rankommt, andererseits gab es in der Anfangszeit mit den Movimot auch relativ viele Probleme (wobei das SEW mittlerweile in den Griff gekriegt hat, und seit Ende 2004 läuft das Zeug Problemlos) - und nicht zu verachten ist der erhöhte Planungsaufwand bei Mechanik und speziell bei der Hardware (speziell wenn man fast nur Sonderanlagen baut). Da wir in beiden Bereichen mit massiven Ressourcenproblemen kämpfen - wird derzeit nach wie vor der Weg der zentralen Antriebe verfolgt (Leasing-Elektriker sind einfach leichter zu bekommen als gute Konstrukteure und Hardwareplaner)



> aber sons schon geil, mein favorit es der der zu 90% aus kupfer besteht - so muss das sein, um großen spass zu haben braucht man große ströme...


Vorsicherung 4000A, Anschlußleistung 2MW

mfg Maxl


----------



## Markus (4 August 2008)

edi schrieb:


> @ alle Bilder Einsteller
> 
> Werden in euren Schränken die 24 V Verdrahtung, Bus und die Leistungsverdrahtung (400 V) bzw Steuerspannung 230 V im selben Vedrahtungskanal geführt ? Es *scheint* zumindest in manchen Schränken so zu sein .
> Wie handhabt ihr das bezüglich EMV ?


 
nö wieso dass den?

fu sind alle mit fliter und meistens auch mit drossel aufgebaut.
leitungen sind geschirmt und die schirme grosflächig aufgelgt.

also wer seine emv so nicht in der griff bekommt, dem nützen die 2mm plastik zum nächsten verdrahtungskanal auch nicht smehr...

wichtiger ist ein sauberer potentialausgleich draussen in der anlage, am besten immer viel stahlbau mit dran, damit möglichst wenig in die schaltschränke streut - nur über den hauptanschluss geht das zeug zu langsam weg...

wen es emv probleme gibt, dann sollte die ursache gefunden und beseitigt werden, und nicht einfach "besser geschützt" werden - zumal getrennte kunstoffkanäle da schwachsinn sind...


----------



## vierlagig (4 August 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> zumal getrennte kunstoffkanäle da schwachsinn sind...



räumliche trennung ist aber schon ein begriff, oder?


----------



## Markus (4 August 2008)

wozu?

1234567890


----------



## vierlagig (4 August 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> wozu?



... weil vorbeugen besser ist als sich auf die schuhe zu kotzen ...


----------



## Markus (4 August 2008)

naja wenn du dir die schränke anschaust, dann kannst immer die (meist rechstbündige) steuerung erkennen und auf der anderen seite den leistungsteil. von unten nach oben gehen mehrere kanäle, es gibt also so etwas wie eine räumlich trennung.

aber wenn an meinen fu 400v und ein analogsollwert leigen, dann kommt das alles in den selben kanal.

abgesehen davon gehört es zur "markus-endabnahme" sämtliche bus und netzwerkkabel mehrfach um die dicksten fu zu wickeln und die kiste so zu testen...


----------



## nku (5 August 2008)

*Ich hab auch noch welche*

Anbei ein paar Bilder aus meiner Sammlung.


Gruß

NKU


----------



## Maxl (5 August 2008)

Audsuperuser schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Maxl
> 
> Entschuldige, wenn ich neugierig bin. Zu welcher Art von Anlage gehört dieser Schrank?
> 
> ...


Es handelt sich dabei um eine Zuschnitt-, Sortier- und Stapelanlage im Bereich der Parkettbodenproduktion. Die FU sind fast ausschließlich für Förderer, die Servos gehören zur Stapelanlage.


----------

